# BurjDubaiSkyscraper.com



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i see what you mean. but still burjdubai.com is on the first place


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

for sure, it would cost thousands of dollars to get to the first place with my page, and i dont have that money


----------



## LemonyBeaver (Jan 23, 2006)

*New Height*

If anyones interested apparently the new 'official' height of burj dubai is 803m apparently thats what has been o anounced by a official.


----------



## LemonyBeaver (Jan 23, 2006)

*New Height*

If anyones interested apparently the new 'official' height of burj dubai is 803m apparently thats what has been anounced by a official.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

and you are who, exactly?


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

head of emaar i spose


----------

